# 2001 tahoe: 2 JL audio w7 12"s.............



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I have a 2001 chevy tahoe, and am running 2 12inch JL audio W7 powered by a 1\1000 JL Audio amp, the box looks big enough but I'm not getting the sound I expected..........

Anyone running the same set up please post pics............


P.s. Running 2 capacitors 1 is 1 farad the other is 2.25 farads and a stock battery, but I expected to break windows with these massive speakers,,,,,,,, any input helps, thanks


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 13 2006, 12:21 AM~5419147
> *I have a 2001 chevy tahoe, and am running 2 12inch JL audio W7 powered by a 1\1000 JL Audio amp, the box looks big enough but I'm not getting the sound I expected..........
> 
> Anyone running the same set up please post pics............
> ...


This post makes me laugh, but I suppose it isn't funny for you...

Is the box ported or sealed?

If it's sealed, that's most of your output problem...

BTW, it takes WAY WAY more than JL Audio equipment to break windows...


----------



## audiowize (Apr 2, 2005)

Frankly, JL owes you an apology for even selling you this equipment. The best you could hope for would be to put 2,000 real watts into each of these subs in a large vented box, but even then they would probably break and still wouldn't be as loud. If you want a system that could actually be considered loud, do some research on what competitors are using. Plenty of manufacturers associate their equipment with "competition" or "competitors", but very few produce results. Your W7's are very inefficient, and they have a low power handling for that low efficiency. The amp may be worth keeping, but I'd ditch the subs. Also, there is an autolite 150 amp alternator available for your car. Install it, run 0 guage from the alt to your battery, and ground your battery with 0 guage also. I had a suburban, and I got good results with this electrical setup. If you'd like equipment recommendations, feel free to PM me.
-Paul


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 12 2006, 10:21 PM~5419147
> *P.s. Running 2 capacitors 1 is 1 farad the other is 2.25 farads and a stock battery
> *


wtf are you running two caps for? so each headlight wont dim?


----------



## audiowize (Apr 2, 2005)

I haven't noticed that caps do much either. I have one because the voltage meter looks cool, but the two 6 volt optima red tops do all the work.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Caps are for teh noobs... :cheesy:


----------



## lanman31337 (May 12, 2006)

Tell me how to break windows with 2 W7's and a 1000/1, other than throwing them at the windows . I'm running 5,000 watts rms and I haven't broken windows.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lanman31337_@May 14 2006, 05:16 PM~5427945
> *Tell me how to break windows with 2 W7's and a 1000/1, other than throwing them at the windows .  I'm running 5,000 watts rms and I haven't broken windows.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:uh: Now my subs barly hit????????? When i first turn on the truck they hit for about 5 minutes then they almost stop, I mean They are moving but not hittin? what could this be????


----------



## lanman31337 (May 12, 2006)

You could be dropping voltage. How are the subs wired up? Are your gains set properly?


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

Watch everyone get mad lol

JL  :thumbsup: :worship: :rofl:  :tongue:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Not sure, I'm not to familiar with beat?
I know I have a stock battery and a stock alternator, two capacitors which I know really isn't much, and 4 guage cable............
The 1/1000 amp is powering both of my 12" w7 jl audio's........ I had them hooked up for 1 week and today while I was driving they sounded weird, then I would turn it up and they barely moved? I touched the amp and it was hot enough to cook on, but it still said power and seemed to be working regularly, the subs moved but barely, what's the story? Any input ? Thanks


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

put the subs in a ported box and use 2 1000/1 amps. 1 to each sub. and also upgrade your alt and cables. jl recom. 1-1000/1 for each sub. if the box is right they will hit hard for 2 subs. p.s. it takes a lot of power to break windows. To break windows with bass is actually hard to do. For specs on the box go to jlaudio.com or call jason ( i think that's his name been awhile since i talk to him) at their tech line


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I will do that, but why do you think that I'm having this problemm


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 14 2006, 10:30 PM~5430266
> *I will do that, but why do you think that I'm having this problemm
> *


whats up eddie!
the homie that recommended using 0 gauge wire is what you need. and switching your alt and battery to an optima would help a lot. but you would also need to get another amp for the other speaker. having just a battery just for your beat would help too!


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

it could be a lot of reasons. 
these are some of the reasons why
Properly set gains. 
inncorrect wire size.
or not enough power from the alt.


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

add another amp!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mondayharbin_@May 15 2006, 07:21 PM~5434058
> *add another amp!
> *


He doesn't have the current, wire or batteries for the one he has now... :twak:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 15 2006, 04:34 PM~5434123
> *He doesn't have the current, wire or batteries for the one he has now...  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

im going to get a better bigger box made :biggrin:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

Put a DMM on your battery while your playing the bass and see how low it dips, I'm almost positive thats your lack of power problem. I have my Burban set-up with an Iraggi Alternator, dual Yellow Tops and 1/0 to everything and I have no loss of power whatsoever.

I do Dbdrags so I don't/won't use caps, their a waste of money IMO.


----------



## GREED GT (May 19, 2006)

any thing can be loud as hell, and have great SQ, i build custom sub enclosures that out hit anything i've ever heard, i had 1 type R 12 out hittin every w7 system i've ever heard, just wait till i build a w7 enclsoure, with the right power i garantee i could break 150db's at a sound quality tune, i run 1 eclipse TI 15 on the eclipse 4,000w class D, its the loudest system many people have ever heard, and thats at a sound quality tune


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm planning on building a better box for sure going with 0 gauge wires, running an optima for the motor and a seperate optima for my stereo equipment, hopefully that will help at least a little, just hope my alternator dosnt go out.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 20 2006, 08:05 PM~5464872
> *I'm planning on building a better box for sure going with 0 gauge wires, running an optima for the motor and a seperate optima for my stereo equipment, hopefully that will help at least a little, just hope my alternator dosnt go out.
> *


Save yourself the grief and do the alt. upgrade at the same time bro...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

What do you rhink it will cost?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 22 2006, 09:29 PM~5476565
> *What do you rhink it will cost?
> *


$250 - $400 depending on the amperage and where you buy it from...

Hit Nathan up with an email for a price quote...

http://www.excessiveamperage.com/


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 23 2006, 01:17 PM~5481328
> *$250 - $400 depending on the amperage and where you buy it from...
> 
> Hit Nathan up with an email for a price quote...
> ...


THANKS


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I am considering selling my stereo system to buy another G body....................................
How much do you think I can get for 2 12inch JL Audio w7's with a custom ported box and the 1\1000 amp???? More or less?


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 31 2006, 01:17 PM~5527107
> *I am considering selling my stereo system to buy another G body....................................
> How much do you think I can get for 2 12inch JL Audio w7's with a custom ported box and the 1\1000 amp???? More or less?
> *



street value. . maybe a grand give or take


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@May 31 2006, 01:22 PM~5527138
> *street value. . maybe a grand give or take
> *


Damn, out here on craigslist I seen people sell the amp for like 600 and each sub for like 350


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 31 2006, 01:52 PM~5527346
> *Damn, out here on craigslist I seen people sell the amp for like 600 and each sub for like 350
> *


people around here will pay 500.00 tops for the amp. . and youll get 250.00 a peice for the subs


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jun 1 2006, 05:40 AM~5531572
> *people around here will pay 500.00 tops for the amp. . and youll get 250.00 a peice for the subs
> *


OK ITS FOR SALE NOW, ANYONE WANT TO BUY THIS SET UP LET ME KNOW


----------

